# Finn - 4 year old neutered male tabby and white



## Rennyroosta (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi everyone 

I have the very sad task of having to find a new home for my lovely 4 year old neutered male cat Finn as I am emigrating to Australia. 

Unfortunately Finn has problems with urinary crystals so he is only allowed to eat special urinary wet food (Royal Canin Urinary S/O or Hills CD Prescription Diet) and has to have one capsule of Nutracys+ a day sprinkled on the food; which is a medicine prescribed by the vets to help keep his urinary tract healthy and keep him calm. He has to have water added to each pouch of wet food to ensure he gets enough water in his diet and is not allowed any dry food or treats at all. Due to his health condition it will not be possible to have him insured. 

I have called all the animal charities and they are all full to bursting and cannot accept him. Nobody I know can adopt him. If I can't find him a new home before I emigrate he will have to be put to sleep which is devastating since he is only 4 years old. 

I can give several months supply of his prescription food and medication as a help to someone willing to adopt him. 

Finn is a lovely, affectionate boy who is used to small dogs but has never lived with another cat so it would probably be best for him to remain the only cat in a household. Finn is not used to children so a home with just adults would be less stressful for him. He is an outdoor cat who spends an equal amount of time outdoors and indoors. 

Is there anyone looking for a neutered male cat who would be willing to take on one with a health condition like this? I fear he is up against it trying to find a new home competing with cats who do not have any problems 

Please see my album 'Finn' for photos of him and contact me if you would like to come round and meet him. 

Thank you x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Finn is lovely, when do you leave.


----------



## Rennyroosta (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi there

I'm going for three months in late October then applying for a permanent marriage visa to be with my partner who lives there so there is no permanent date at the moment. However the friends who are housesitting for me for the 3 months will have to bring their two cats and large dog and I don't know how Finn will cope with that. So technically his best circumstances would be to find a new home before I go in late October this year x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

He's a beautiful boy. What area do you live in?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I am overrun with cats at the moment, I will keep you in mind if I can help.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

What a gorgeous boy.
He looks so much like my Connor......


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Where abouts in the country are you? And can I ask why you are not taking him with you? Can you really make that trip to the vets if you don't find a home for him?


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I couldn't imagine putting my cat to sleep for that reason. That's horrible 
I really hope that someone here will adopt him. Poor baby. He is only 4 for Christ's sake.


----------



## Rennyroosta (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Charity 

I'm in Manchester x


----------



## Rennyroosta (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Ang2

I'm not taking him with me as I don't think he will survive the 24 hour flight. He recently had to have an operation to remove struvite crystals from his urethra; the x-rays showed he was totally blocked with poo and wee and could have died had he not been surgically unblocked. After his most recent check up at the vets there was a large amount of blood on his carrier mat when I got him home. I rang the vet and they said he'll have bled into his bladder from the stress of the trip to the vets. If he can't even cope with a trip to the vets without peeing copious amounts of blood and having to go on antibiotics I doubt he would survive a 24 hour flight to Australia. Should he survive the extremely long flight the vet nurse advised me he would probably be taken ill - cats have to be quarantined for 30 days from UK to Australia so he would have an extended period of stress after the flight. If he needed another operation I don't know how I'd afford to pay for it at the other end as it cost me over £770 to have him treated this time (unfortunately his pet insurance had lapsed by one month and I hadn't noticed). I have yet to read the advice from DEFRA but it may transpire that he doesn't even meet the requirements to be able to travel to Australia; a vet would have to sign him off on a special certificate. The vet nurse seemed to think animals that are on medication are not allowed to fly anyway, which is something else I need to check. 

I don't want to put him through something that might kill him in a stressful, painful and frightening way. I have two dogs who have no health conditions who will have to deal with being transported to Australia but they should be fine as they don't have health issues so it isn't cruel. 

X


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Awww thanks for clarifying that. Are you able to renew his insurance, so any prospect adopter can continue it? Also what level of cover is the policy?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Have you looked at Catchat for rescues in your area in case there are any you haven't tried

Cat Rescue Shelters, Adoption Centres and Rehoming Groups across the UK


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

He's such a beautiful boy! put to sleep? please No! I do hope you find him a loving home soon!


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Please don't even consider having this beautful young cat put to sleep! You need to try every avenue to make sure that doesn't happen.


----------



## Rennyroosta (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Ang2

The vet told me point blank no insurer will touch him now he has this condition. As I said his pet insurance had lapsed so I wasn't able to claim on it anyway and had to foot the bill myself. The vets have assured me he should live a normal life if he is kept on urinary wet food and medication for life as this will prevent the recurrence of the struvite crystals. So it's more a maintenance cost issue than vet treatment cost issue x


----------



## Rennyroosta (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Charity

Yes all centres have been contacted and are full. Oldham Cats (based in Middleton) are the least full of all the centres so I am going to keep trying them. Unfortunately they cannot guarantee they won't put him to sleep as they are currently following a 'no kill' policy but given the influx of cats and kittens this season there is no guarantee. So Finn's best hope is finding a new home with someone kind enough to see past his health issue. It's the only real way he can be saved from euthanasia x


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I agree it would be extremely risky to fly a cat with struvite problems to Australia, and the quarantine would be an added risk. No-one will check on him as closely and frequently as a cat with such health issues would need.

I can imagine how hard it must be for you to give him up, but you are doing the right thing in finding him a good home.

I once adopted a 16 year-old tortie whose owners were emigrating to Australia, and for the very same reasons. We didn't believe she would survive the trip and the quarantine. I kept them up to date with photos and stories of their grand old lady till the day she died at the magnificent age of 18 years and 8 months.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Please do not put this young cat to sleep, I for one would never forgive you.

How much is his medication and all the things he needs, the special diet food is not an issue.

Can you give me an honest account of how much his treatment is likely to be, also travelling and settling into a new home, is this likely to be a vet bill.

As said before I am over run with cats but I have some leaving me end august.

would Finn be ok with other cats if he had a room to himself, end September I will have a spare room.

Would mean you travelling to oxford though.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I would have offered a home too, but I have six other cats who all eat at different times, so there is food down constantly including dry. It would be impossible to ensure he wasn't eating any of that!

CC is a long standing and highly respected member of this forum who runs a small re-homing rescue, but she is presently struggling financially with the great numbers coming in to her rescue. She has made a great offer, and maybe on your part, you could offer to fund his stay there until he has that perfect home


----------



## Rennyroosta (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Catcoonz

Finn's medication costs about £12 a month. The food he's been eating and has been healthy on is Royal Canin Urinary S/O which is around £40 for 42 pouches of which he eats two a day with added water. As said the vets said he can also eat Hills cd Prescription Diet which I think is slightly cheaper but the pouches seem a bit smaller (Finn is quite a large cat- he's the same size as my Toy Poodle). 

I can provide whoever would be kind enough to take him with a few months supply of the food and I can ask the vets to furnish me with more medication so any changeover would be managed properly. As for travelling all I can do is spray his carrier with Feliway and hope for the best. He will be agitated going into a new environment as any cat would but he'll have to face that transition wherever he goes so it's par for the course. 

Finn has a large cat tree and a wall mountable scratching 'wall' I had a carpenter make for him using my old hall carpet; if these could be put into 'his' room I'm sure he'd feel more comfortable as he knows their smell. 

I can't comment re other cats as Finn has never lived with another cat before - just my two dogs. I imagine if he had his own room he'd feel as though he had some territory of his own. But he is an outdoor cat so he'd need some access to outside which might mean interaction with your other cats? From what I've seen he isn't aggressive towards other cats but as he has a stress condition he may be frightened of more confident ones. It'd just be a trial and error process. 

I can travel to you if that's what is required to get Finn a new home and not have to euthanise him. 

There are no other maintenance costs associated with Finn other than his food and medication. If you were to see any blood in his wee after taking him he would need to go back on a short course of antibiotics from his new vet (the current one prescribed Synulox palatable tablets which are pink but he ate them when hidden in his food) which cost £14.32. 

Have a think and let me know if you do have a room free for him so he can have his own space. I don't think he could cope sharing with another cat and wouldn't like to risk chancing it in case it made him ill again. 

Thank you xx


----------



## Rennyroosta (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Catcoonz 

I forgot to say- Finn is microchipped so I can have his home address changed to yours if you do take him, in case he goes walkabout. I don't think he would though as he seems to be able to find his way home without too much trouble; I moved house in May from the home he'd been living in since he was 12 weeks old and he found his way back to the new front door straight away the first time he went out. I did spray the wall and front door with Feliway though  x


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Tried to rep you for this new intended rescue, CC, but I will have to spread some love around, first......


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Found an interesting website highlighting that prescription diet is not always necessary - more of a canned food with added water

*I do not use use 'prescription' diets except in rare cases as noted below. They are expensive and contain low quality, species-inappropriate ingredients, and are not necessary in most cases of feline urinary tract disease. I only consider the temporary use of Hill's canned s/d if I know the patient has urinary tract stones ("uroliths") - or a large amount of crystal/mucus/inflammatory cells 'sludge' (especially when the patient is male) - with a high index of suspicion for them being struvite versus calcium oxalate (CaO).

Males have a long, narrow urethra and are much more apt to block than females.

In these cases, I will consider the use of canned s/d (the most acidifying diet on the market) for a short period of time until the patient shows radiographic or ultrasound evidence of stone dissolution/'sludge' clearance. This can take as little time as a few days but may take 2-3 months for large stones.

If the stones are not showing any signs of dissolution once the patient has been on the acidifying diet for 2 - 3 weeks, there is a very good chance that the stones are CaO and keeping them on this diet - if the stones/crystals are CaO - is only going to make matters worse. This is why it is so important to

monitor the patient with radiographs or ultrasound and urinalyses and to not just leave them on s/d.

Remember, CaO will not dissolve with diet manipulation and Hill's s/d will actually promote the formation of CaO - creating a dangerous situation. Surgery is the only way to remove CaO stones and if they form in the kidney (more common than the easier-to-access bladder), they cannot be removed without significant risk to the patient.

'Sludge', in some cases, can be handled with simply a water-rich diet (canned food with added water) to flush it out but it is possible to have small stones hiding in this mixture that could be missed on radiographs or ultrasound and which could result in urethral blockage.

If your cat has a large amount of sludge in his bladder that you are now addressing with diet (s/d or simply canned food with added water), be sure to watch him carefully for any signs of a urethral blockage. I would not want to leave a cat like this unattended for more than ~12 hours in case he blocked.

Also note that meat-based diets promote an acidic urine (but not overly acidic like Hill's s/d) and that carbohydrate-based diets promote an alkaline urine. Keep in mind that carbohydrates have no logical place in the feline diet.

Other prescription diets such as Hill's c/d, Royal Canin SO, and Purina UR are diets that do not aggressively acidify the urine like Hill's s/d does.

Therefore, c/d, SO, and UR can be fed for life but I would not recommend it due to their cost and unhealthy ingredients/unhealthy composition*

Feline Urinary Tract Health: Cystitis, Urethral Obstruction, Urinary Tract Infection by Lisa A. Pierson, DVM :: cat urinary tract health


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

If his insurance is only lapsed by a month, can you not re-instate it?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi,

Thank you for posting, I am going to be advised by my vet on this as I don't want to make Finn poorly.

I have a girl with me who is my own, she is a pet and always suffered from cystitis, I can manage her with no problems.

I would like to say a yes now but I have to see what is the best for your cat, I don't know if I would be able to rehome him, I do know I have many fields which are safe for him to have outside access, whether he would come back with my cats in their enclosure is another matter.

Let me get more advice, may even be a suitable cat for a vet or somebody experienced.

Please don't pts, I will do my best.

Can I upload his photo to put on the vet board, they may be able to help with rehoming.


----------



## Rennyroosta (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Ang2

As I said no insurer will touch him now he has this health condition so it will not be possible to reinstate his pet insurance.

As for not following the prescription diet recommended by the vet - it would be up to the person adopting him to decide what they feed him and they would have to take the gamble of not adhering to the prescription diet and risking another episode of struvite crystals occurring x


----------



## Rennyroosta (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Catcoonz 

Yes you can put Finn's picture on the vet board no problem. 

His health condition can be managed with the vet diet and medication and according to my vet he should live a normal life following that plan. So I don't forsee problems if the vet's advice is adhered to. 

I have to find Finn a new home before late October this year before I go to Australia for my 3 month pre-emigration visit as my friends and their two cats and large dog are moving into my home to housesit and look after my two dogs - I doubt Finn would cope with two cats and a large dog coming into his home for 3 months which would make a total of 3 cats and 3 dogs in a two bedroom flat... there isn't room for each cat to have their own space so he would have nowhere to retreat to away from the other cats and would end up ill again and I would have no way of dealing with another bout of illness if I am on the other side of the world when it happens. I don't think it's fair to put him through what he would consider a home invasion- it would be kinder to find him a new home before then or put him to sleep so he doesn't have to go through another painful and distressing bout of struvite crystals which could potentially kill him anyway. 

On this end the shelters are all full- some phone lines just go dead, others ring and ring until the automatic cut off, some shelter workers won't allow me to get past 'I have a cat I need to rehome....' before they cut me off with a sharp - 'we're full'. I would obviously prefer to rehome Finn somewhere local where he didn't have to travel so far to get there but there is zero interest near me unfortunately x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Poor Finn :crying:

He is absolutely lovely. I hope you are able to help him CC. It would be awful if he was pts under these circumstances.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ok, if I have continued support from the lovely forum members here I will take him late October.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Surely going to CC's - under whatever circumstances she can offer - is better than putting him to sleep 
Thank you so much hun, for offering this gorgeous young cat a chance - and a home :thumbup1:


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

moggie14 said:


> Surely going to CC's - under whatever circumstances she can offer - is better than putting him to sleep
> Thank you so much hun, for offering this gorgeous young cat a chance - and a home :thumbup1:
> :


To be fair - I don't think the OP has seen the post yet, offering him a home  I think she has made the right decision in not putting him through such an upheaval. Im sure she will be ecstatic to learn that Finn has a place in rescue and will be well looked after until his forever home is found.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Fair point Ang


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I've removed my comment - apologies.


----------



## Rennyroosta (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Catcoonz

Are you sure this is what you want to do? If you are genuinely offering Finn a new home I would be grateful if you could send me some pics of where he will be living? A friend who has been helping me ring around the animal charities suggested I should do a home check of whoever takes Finn but I obviously can't drive to Oxford to do that so the only other option would be to see photos of the proposed new home. My friend insisted that any genuine adopter wouldn't take offence to the request as they would understand the owner wants their pet to go to a good home x


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

CC is offering a rescue place - until a good forever home is found. One thing for sure, he will never be pts and CC will keep him as long as necessary, not matter how long.


----------



## Rennyroosta (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Moggie14

I made the decision to ignore any criticism I faced along the way of trying to rehome Finn as I know emotions can run high when the survival of an animal is in question. But rest assured nobody is more upset than me- he is my cat and I can't take him with me due to his health. It is a devastating situation so people's understanding and support is much appreciated. Thank you x


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Rennyroosta said:


> Hi Moggie14
> 
> I made the decision to ignore any criticism I faced along the way of trying to rehome Finn as I know emotions can run high when the survival of an animal is in question. But rest assured nobody is more upset than me- he is my cat and I can't take him with me due to his health. It is a devastating situation so people's understanding and support is much appreciated. Thank you x


It was more a case of wrong end of the stick - no harm done


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Rennyroosta said:


> Hi Moggie14
> 
> I made the decision to ignore any criticism I faced along the way of trying to rehome Finn as I know emotions can run high when the survival of an animal is in question. But rest assured nobody is more upset than me- he is my cat and I can't take him with me due to his health. It is a devastating situation so people's understanding and support is much appreciated. Thank you x


Sorry again I don't mean to criticize. I have no idea what I would do in your position, it must be very hard. I support CC all the way and will make sure I send a special something for Finn when he gets there and settles in xx


----------



## Rennyroosta (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Catcoonz

It'd be great if we can discuss this further, perhaps by email or phone? Let me know what you think hon x


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

CC is not online at the moment but pops in and out frequently. She will be along soon.


----------



## Rennyroosta (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks Ang2. I'll check back later x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Happy to discuss where ever suits you but you must realise I am a rescue placement so I do have many cats with me at the moment.

If you find another home before you leave this is fine, I can only offer when and if you get stuck.

Happy to post/email photo's but at present I have cats already in the pens for which I don't have permission to post any photo's of other peoples cats.

Tell me exactly what you want and I will do my best to accommodate this for Finn.

I will be straight and say Finn will not be in the home all the time as I do have my own cats indoors with newborn kittens.

I can offer a safe outdoor enclosure with toys, scratchpost, warm bed and lots of cuddles in the daytime, nights Finn will be indoors.

As said, if you wanted any special requirements I do have time to try and sort this for you.

I can give you vet references as well if you need them.


----------



## Rennyroosta (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Catcoonz

That is all fine with me- Finn's an outdoor cat anyway so he won't mind not being in all the time.

My email is [email protected] if you'd like to email me so we can discuss further?

Thanks hon X


----------



## Rennyroosta (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Catcoonz

Hope all's well. 

I'm going to try feeding Finn with Wainwrights cat food and adding water to it instead of the prescription foods and see how he gets on. Wainwrights is all natural with no grain and is much cheaper than the prescription diet foods. 

I'll let you know how he gets on - could be a very positive thing for Finn if he's healthy on that as it costs much less so the cost of upkeep for anyone adopting him would be much less (24 pack of Wainwrights is £12.99 whereas Royal Canin Urinary S/O is about £20 for the same amount although they don't sell it in 24 packs - it's around £40 for a 48 pack). 

Fingers crossed Finn does well on Wainwrights - I'll keep you informed 

x


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

We will all be interested to know how he gets on. Im sure he will be ok


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im sure Finn will be fine on his new food, you can also try nutriment raw and add water to each meal, I give this to my girl who has similar problems.


----------



## Rennyroosta (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Guys

I hope so. He's put weight back on- was thin for a big cat due to having stopped eating and drinking when he was blocked up. Luckily he's very into his food (lol) so he should take to a new brand with no probs. Just hoping the more natural diet helps. It's encouraging to know your cat with similar probs responds well to it. Going to buy some today- will let you know how it goes  x


----------



## Rennyroosta (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Catcoonz

Just to give you an update- all the shelters here are still full and have 6 month waiting lists  

Is Finn still ok to come to you in October? I hope you'll have room for him.

I've only just started feeding Finn the Wainwrights so I need to monitor the situation. The vet has very kindly offered to test Finn's urine for free on a regular basis so we can monitor for the presence of struvite crystals; there were some present in his last urine sample. The vet advised if his urine continues to show struvite crystals Finn will have to stay on urinary food or he will get another urethral plug forming and get ill again. 

I'll let you know how Finn gets on with the new food and what the results of his urine tests are. He seems happy and is as affectionate as ever so I'm hoping he's recovering and that it's just taking a little time for his urinary health to get back to normal X


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I will ensure I have room for end October.


----------



## Rennyroosta (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Catcoonz

I don't know exactly when it'll be in October when I'll be leaving - flights have yet to be booked and are dependent on matters outside my control so I'm waiting to hear when I can book. 

Are you flexible on dates in October? There's a possibility I could be leaving on the 2nd/3rd week of October. 

Thanks hon X


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

As long as you use me as a last resort it will be a squeeze before end October but I wont refuse Finn a space, just means he would be confined more if he came earlier.

Rescue's are being rehomed but as long as you understand I may only have the small pen available and not the home where I wanted to place him.

I will know more middle September if another rescue cat has left me, if so it wont be a problem and I will keep that space for Finn.

How is the diet going? 

I do have one more adult cat to collect who has been on my list for a month but if another rescue leaves soon I will let you know and hope to take Finn earlier, then you can see how settled he is before you leave.


----------



## Rennyroosta (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Catcoonz

I understand. However you're offering much more than any of the local rescues have offered- their waiting lists are 6 month minimum - I'll be gone before he can even get into one of them. If he does have to go into a small pen for a little while it's better than him having to be put to sleep which I would have to do if nobody will take him as he won't be able to deal with the two other cats living in my flat for 3 months while I'm away. I'm trying to avoid having him put to sleep so any help you can offer- even if it's not what you intended to - would be greatly appreciated. 

He's eating the new food but isn't as interested in it as he was in the Royal Canin. I suspect this might be due to the high meat content- he's not been on a close to natural diet before so won't be used to it. Although he does hunt and eat birds according to the vet's x-ray of his stomach so I'm hoping he gets used to it. He's eating it but not as voraciously as the other stuff. As for his urine results we'll have to wait and see- am taking a sample to the vets tomorrow for analysis. 

Thank you for offering to take him. The situation is extremely traumatic for me worrying myself sick about finding him somewhere to live so he doesn't have to be put to sleep. But I don't have any other options- nobody I know will take him. He's such a lovely cat as well X


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Please try not to worry, you could mix his food and see if Finn likes it that way.
I will give Finn a lovely home, I do hope by the time he arrives I have less kittens to cope with.

I am also fostering for other people so 2 cats I am not sure when they are leaving, 1 cat is leaving end September and another in march.

I cant mix or put Finn anywhere near the other cats and kittens as they have sore eyes and we want Finn to remain as healthy as possible.

Also have a mum with newborns and another mum with 16 day old kittens, they will still be here when Finn arrives but they have their own rooms.

I guess even if Finn has to be outside for 2 months as long as he is indoors before winter comes he will be ok.

The small pen has a large scratchpost, toys and snuggly beds in a hidden sleeping compartment, they are not left outside alone all the time, I spend much time inside pens playing, reading and brushing.


----------



## Rennyroosta (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Catcoonz 

If he doesn't seem to get used to the Wainwrights I'll try him on the food you recommended. 

I don't mind at all if Finn has to be kept in an outdoor pen for a while; he's young and spends a lot of nights outside in his usual life so it won't be a problem at all- I'm just grateful you're able to take him at all. Not to labour the point but you're his only hope at this point. Whichever food he ends up needing to have I will ensure I give you a good, long supply of and if you use my email address to keep in touch with me I can purchase more food for him and have it sent to your address as and when needed. 

Thank you again for offering to help- Finn is lucky people like you exist. 

X


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have found a home for Finn.

Just waiting for details to be emailed through, this will save him the stress of being in rescue for long.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

CC, you are just Amazing! Have you let his mum know ? x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, have emailed her.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's fabulous news, Rennyroosta will be so pleased. :thumbup:


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Any news from Renny?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, I have just received an email.

Would like to offer all my love to Renny, Finn and family, under circumstances of her family she is now staying where she is, so Finn is staying with his family, which is good news.

Renny has said Finn is great, the Wainwrights wet food is going down well and Finn's urine results are much more positive.

Wishing you all the best Renny, I am always here if you need me at a later date. xxxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's even better news.


----------

